# Browning Auto 5 for Ducks



## MikeCF

I am going duck hunting for the first time and wanted to know if anyone uses a browning Auto 5 and what choke and kinds of steel shot they use.


----------



## mallardrocker

im going to be honest ive never used a browning Auto 5 but the chokes and shells are mostly preference. The chokes usually depend on what you are hunting eg, in close, far shots. For in close you want IC so that you spread is big. But for far shots u want to youse a full so that the pattern is still strong when u hit the bird at 35+ yards. For the shells the only thing i recommend is that you do not youse cheap steel. Steel is bad as it is so doing the cheap way is wasting your time unless youve praticed that gun. The brand that I will never buy again is Winchester High Velocity Steel Shot. There garbage....... I hope ive helped and lets see some pics of ur sucess...

- Riley Grenon


----------



## Chester

You can change the choke in your A5?

My Pa had one with a Mod choke and always shot 3' 4 shot. It worked just fine.


----------



## justund223

I hunted all season here in north dakota with my good ol' A-5. For ducks i like to use three shot for decoy shots and 2 shot if I know i am going to be taking further shots. For ducks i use the mod choke and that does the trick out to 45 yards. for geese i use the full choke with bb shot and even with 2 3/4 i was able to take geese routinely out to 50 yards and even killed one going away at about 60. Just to advise you though when shooting geese be ready to chase um unless you can get them with in 25 yards. I find that the kent fast steel works the best out of the A-5. Good luck.

Justin


----------



## justund223

mallardrocker said:


> brand that I will never buy again is Winchester High Velocity Steel Shot. There garbage....... I hope ive helped and lets see some pics of ur sucess...


very true that stuff is horrible


----------



## roostbuster

oh don't listen to that, if you hit them, they die.

A5's are great guns, but if this is some sort of family gun passed down, or has any sentimental value, i wouldn't use it if you're shooting steel. The barrels were designed to shoot lead which is much softer, to much steel going through them can cause them to essentially explode, i've never heard of anyone getting hurt from this happening, but it ruins the gun obviously, so if its something you're going to want to keep around, i'de suggest going out and buying something else.


----------



## MikeCF

It does have invector choke tubes and it is a newer gun. 3" magnum gun. How bad will steel screw it up?


----------



## Burly1

It won't, but don't use your IM or FULL chokes with steel shot. Most new guns with Invector tubes will also warn against this. It's not that it can't be done, but there is a possibility that the threaded portion of the choke tubes can be damaged. Burl


----------



## mnbirdhunter

i shoot everything with my A5 and its a great gun my dad passed down to me. i use 4 shot for ducks and 2 shot for geese, thats what worked best for me anyway. i did try the winchester hi velocity and i loved it.


----------



## MikeCF

Here is a pics of the results of all of your help:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=6034


----------



## tclark4140

thats darn near more wood ducks than we can shoot in a whole season. but i shoot my wood ducks with my browning hump back, so this guy must be o.k.


----------



## Mallard Man

I you have to shoot non tox shells out of an older gun, its best to use bismuth. It wont damage your gun.


----------



## cootboy

There is old A5s (Belgium) and newer A5s (Japan) The newer A5s have invector and invector plus choke tubes, the majority of the older ones are fixed chokes which might be a problem if its full choke. You also have A5 Magnum 12s that shoot three inch and A5 12 Lights which shoot 2 3/4" shells. I have (including today) shot thousands of rounds of steel shells in my Jap A5 with improved choke tube installed. In order to shoot steel you need to remove some of the rings under the forearm. The manual states only one brass ring followed by one steel ring on the Mag. I actually purchased a new SBEII last year to replace my A5..Big mistake!! its back at the Benelli Factory as we speak for the second time. This time the trigger assembly broke after 250 rounds. Luckily the A5 took me back this morning. I just starting looking for a late 80's A-5 waterfowler that Browning made with matt finish and composite stock..good luck..


----------



## MD

Go ahead.

I use #3 shot out of a modified choke fo rducks. This is with 2 3/4-inch shells.

My gunsmith has opened up 30 older Browning A5 shotguns to Modified without one ring-back or complaint.

I have a 1964 that I got a pile of snow geese with last month using BB shot.

I wouldn't use bigger shot than that.

I've heard that steel shot can cause a ring in the barrel 3 to 4 inches back from the muzzle that is only cosmetic.

I researched this a lot because I was concerned about my old 1964 Belgian Browning's steel capabilities too.

Browning does advise against it.

Most people I have consulted with agree that this is a legal liability advisory. I have never heard of a Browning "Blowing up" even with steel.

Try it with steel T shot ina full choke gun and it might happen.


----------



## dfisher

I shoot an A-5 at ducks and sometimes geese. It has a 32" barrel and it is very deadly. I shoot 1-1/4 oz. of #2's or sometimes #3's at ducks through the modified choke and do very well with it.

Is your gun a Magnum 12 in wood or synthetic?

Good luck,
Dan


----------

